# Deer attractant



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dose anyone use deer attractant such as c'mere deer or something like that to get trail cam pics. I know you can't use them during the hunt but do you ever use them to see whats in an area with your trail cam?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Who told you that you can't use it during the hunt?
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2008_biggame/2008_biggame.pdf

Where does it say anything about baiting big game? It doesn't. You can't bait migratory wildfowl, but there's nothing illegal about baiting big game. If you have a few acres, you can plant alfalfa just to bring in some deer.

Fishrmn


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Who told you that you can't use it during the hunt?
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2008_biggame/2008_biggame.pdf
> 
> Where does it say anything about baiting big game? It doesn't. You can't bait migratory wildfowl, but there's nothing illegal about baiting big game. If you have a few acres, you can plant alfalfa just to bring in some deer.
> ...


It doesn't. You can put out a roast beef dinner under your tree stand, if you'd like.

I've used Deercaine, rocky mountain sweet mix, trophy rock, deerlasses, molasses, mineral licks from the feed store, cracked corn, alfalfa pellets, liquid apples, apples (They're hard to beat), deer blocks with corn, oats, berries etc. and all sorts of other liquid attractants. It might be a little late in the game for bow season though.

If it's for the rifle hunt, then no, none of them work. :wink:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Fishrmn said:
> 
> 
> > Who told you that you can't use it during the hunt?
> ...


+1 :twisted:


----------

